# no inicia kde4 despues del login

## luisx

Hola que tal a todos, pues hace poco compre una portatil Dell Studio y le puse gentoo 32 bits pero al no reconocerme los 4 gb de ram opte por probar los 64bits y pues hice una instalacion limpia con este make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -pipe -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mmmx"
> ...

 

y pues todo iba bien en la instalacion salvo unas dependencias circulares y otras librerias rotas pero nada que no se pudiera arreglar con revdep-rebuild   :Laughing: 

hice emerge de una sola:

emerge xorg-x11 kdebase-meta amarok digikam kpdf kmplayer kaffeine mozilla-firefox

y todo lo instalo bien, lo deje toda la noche y termino bien.

El problema es que cuando inicio kdm y me logeo despues de eso me sale solo una consola y nadamas, no inicia kde y ya busque y busque y no encontre nada para solucionarlo, a alguien le a pasdo algo parecido? estoy con la rama inestable de 64bits. a tambien instale fluxbox y me aparece lo mismo no inicia solo las consolas, pense que era el kdm pero instale slim y sale lo mismo al querer iniciar con fluxbox. saludos aqui adjunto unas imagenes  :Smile: .

http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/2356/imagen064bn2.th.jpg

http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/6638/imagen065sj5.th.jpg

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Que se ejecuta a continuación de XDM es controlado por la variable XSESSION en /etc/rc.conf o en el archivo ~/.xinitrc.

Para que se ejecute mi xfce4 uso:

 */etc/rc.conf wrote:*   

> XSESSION="xfce4"

 

Aunque también podria usar:

 *~/.xinitrc. wrote:*   

> exec startxfce4

 

En tu caso si no recuerdo mal para KDE o ponés "kde" en rc.conf o "exec startkde" en .xinitrc. (Va de memoria, googleá por las dudas).

Salud!

----------

## luisx

gracias Inodoro_Pereyra, mira en /etc/rc.conf creo ya no se pone eso y el mio es muy parecido al que esta en /etc/conf.d/rc, agregue lo del xssesion y tambien hice el archivo .xinitrc en mi directorio personal y nada   :Sad:  . sera porque directamente instale kde4 y no encima de un kde3.5 ?. alguna otra idea?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Entonces si no es problema de sesiones no sabría decirte... Como no uso KDE...

Salud!

----------

## t4d3o

Comprueba que no estés arrancando una sesión "failsafe" en la pantalla de login de KDM mira en "Session Type" y marca KDE4.

Un saludo.

----------

## Txema

Sería buena idea mirar los archivos de registro (/var/log/*) a ver si aportan alguna información, también comprueba si kwin está instalado.

Ya que dices que te permite abrir la consola, pega la salida de ps -ef

----------

## ensarman

jaja... ya se lo que te pasa!!! no arrancan los paneles ni los otros elementos del KDE, lo bueno seria que en laprte superior derecha, que aparece una especie de espiral, añade el panel y los widgets para ese caso.

si no tieness configuraciones importantes en KDE puedes reiniciar tu configuracion borrando el directorio:

rm -r ~/.kde4

y todo regresará a valores de fabrica

----------

## luisx

lo de seleccionar la sesion en el kdm ya lo hice y hace lo mismo para fluxbox, y pues no e iniciado ninguna sesion, borrare las configuraciones haber que pasa, incluso agregue un nuevo usuario.  :Shocked:  esto me pasa por pasarme a la rama inestable, como puedo hacer un downgrade ? nadamas quitando lo de accept_keywords?

alguna otra sugerencia?

PD: kde esta instalado bien.

----------

## luisx

ya voy acanzando, ya estoy en kde-4.1.4 pero aun me sigue saliendo la terminal de xterm, y solo tecleo en esa terminal:

$ /usr/bin/startkde

y ya inicia el escritorio pero, tengo que hacer eso cada vez que inicio  :Shocked:  . y el .xintrc no me jala.

Saludos.

alguna idea?

----------

## deovex

En el archivo .xinitrc deberias escribir:

```
 exec startkde 
```

Saludos.

----------

## luisx

asi es. asi esta  :Smile: 

----------

